# H: stuff W: Tau empire fire caste



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

The reason for this trade is i lost interest in 40k not long ago and im coming back with a vengeance.

Terminator with TLC and MoK painted except for claws and mark

one metal chaos lord (just been stripped) 

1 metal DP (just been stripped and needs to be rebuilt) 

20 CSM including metal standard bearer, plastic standard bearer, 2 plasma pistol marines, 2 plasma guns and a heavy bolter (8 are old style marines and 9 are painted that is including metal standard) 

I have just found a CSM box with spare pieces aswell, so if you would like them i would like some more tau stuff.

Will throw in a mark of slaanesh and mark of chaos glory

I am looking for tau, preferably for the two squads of CSM for two squads of fire warriors and the CSM lord for commander battlesuit, the metal DP for a battlesuit, the terminator lord for a couple of drones or whatever.

Hopefully I will have more stuff to put up soon.

UK only please. Also trade only as I don’t have paypal or anything like that.

Thanks for looking. :victory:

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is what else i have found:

2 AoBR warboss' (one unpainted and one primed)

5 Nobz (unpainted)

57 Boyz including 4 nobz, 7 big shootas, 1 rokkit launcha (some are painted, some are in progress and the rest are just primed)

9 deffkoptas including one kustom mega blasta (7 are painted and 2 are still the sprues but these 2 need bases)

3 metal killa kans ( 2 skorchas and 1 rokkit launcha)

I will do all 3 killa kans for a hammerhead or skyray.

also for tau. Thank you.

Moved items to: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95238


----------



## martyrdon (Apr 24, 2011)

How many Fire Warriors for the Boyz and Deffkoptas?

I also have some metal pathfinders and could spare a couple of suits for you.


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

PM has been sent.


----------

